# AG Loretta Lynch Launches Stealth Takeover Of America Through UN Police And Social Global...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AG Loretta Lynch Launches Stealth Takeover Of America Through UN Police And Social Global...
Criminal subversives in high offices are engaged in an active coup to overthrow the government of the people, committing treason against the United States.
RICKWELLS.US

AG Loretta Lynch Launches Stealth Takeover Of America Through UN Police And Social Global Agreement | ConstitutionRising.com


----------

